# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Chainer, deep learning open source framework, Preferred Networks, Inc., Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo

## Airicist

Contributors:

Preferred Networks, Inc.

Intel Corporation

Website - chainer.org

Chainer on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Press-release

"Intel and Preferred Networks collaborate to jointly develop Chainer, deep learning open source framework
The companies aim to significantly accelerate CPU performance for Chainer running on Intel Architecture."

April 6,2017

----------

